# New Tt Owner Surging Question



## Crushedstang50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Just picked up a 2007 23rs. I have a 2016 F150 6.5 bed 3.5 eb with max tow. This is my first larger item I have towed. It came with a eaz-lift WD hitch with the friction anti sway. When towing especially from a stop it surges quite a bit. It feels like the tanks are full and its sloshing....but they are empty. 
Any experienced insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Check to see if you're loaded properly and if your truck is rated for the trailer you're pulling. Also check to if if that friction anti-sway bar isn't bent or distorted. I've had it happen to me on certain roads, but I just figured it was the road.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

If I'm understanding your description, I also have a similar sensation with our 298re.

After coming to a full stop, the brakes don't immediately release when I start to move forward. This gives sort of a "surging" sensation that you describe.

Perhaps you try this next time out. After coming to a stop, release the foot brake and let the rig begin moving forward (allowing trailer brakes to release) before applying throttle.

If the surge feeling is gone, that was probably the culprit.

Dave


----------

